# camshaft choice



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys, always a pleasure, I currently have a pretty stock camshaft in my 68 gto. Current specs are valve lift-443, duration-280, lobe seperation 114. I am installing a comp cam with lift of 480, duration of 280, and lobe of 110. I am needing to know if this is worth the trouble, will I see a noticable difference in sound and performance. My current specs are 400, edlebrock intake, edlebrock 750, full length headers, and 3:55 rearend, weekend driver only. Was just wanting more low end power and sound. Will my current springs work, they were newly installed 1500 miles ago witht the previous cam. Thanks


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Which Comp cam (grind number)? Your description is too vague to make an honest assessment.

What is your static compression ratio? This is important when choosing a cam. If you don't know, post the head casting number and we'll make an "educated guess'. That number is located on the outside of the center exhaust ports. ALL "stock" cams except Ram Air IV, had .407-.408" lift with 1.5 rockers.

More than likely, your springs, even though "new", are "stock". That means they WILL need to be replaced if lift exceeds .470". And be very clear here, you cannot "get away with" anything less than required.

Tell me as much as you can about the engine, and what you want it to "do", and I'll hook you up with a KILLER cam choice.

Jim


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Auto or manual trans? Engine compression ratio? Eric


----------



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

*camshaft*

Hello,

My 68 gto is a 4 speed muncie, freshly rebuilt 400 WT engine, 365 horsepower, 10:75-1 comp. from factory. I had the engine rebuilt one year ago, my builder said it was around 9:75-1 when it left his shop. I have not checked comp. myself. I will check on the head numbers, they are original heads. I am wanting a weekend driver only. I drive this car 30 miles a week. I am wanting a mean sound and low end torque. The grind number is XE 268H. Thanks


----------



## wildj82 (May 1, 2010)

I am by far not a cam expert but I think a lopey sounding cam and lots of low end torque are at opposite ends. High lift cams are for hp not torque. I am running about the same set up (motor & gear) in a 64 lemans with 400 turbo not sure of the cam specs but know the power curve is from 2500 to 5000 rpm. This combo has great low end and street manners also. You may also have issue with pwr steering at low engine speeds.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

you could try this and see what comp cams would rec.

COMP Cams® - CamQuest


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

XE286H is a decent cam for a manual trans. It's the "red-headed stepchild" with an auto trans. Too much for a "stock" converter, and not enough to justify a "stall" converter. 

All the XE grinds under 236 @ .050" (intake duration) will provide an excellent vacuum signal and enough low-end power to be happy driving it. 

Power steering? Maybe "power brakes"? The power steering pump is driven off the crank and has no vacuum. Cam has no effect there.

Jim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Have a friend with a '66 389 in a 4 speed '65 that is running 9:1 compression, stock heads, dished pistons, and the XE268H cam. It runs like a scalded cat and has plenty of power throughout the rpm range. The car has 3.23 gears, as well. As stated, it seems to be an excellent cam for a 9 or 9.5 std trans engine.


----------



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

*camshaft*

I do not have power steering, brakes, or air. Thanks for all of the info.


----------

